

NSA does surveillance on Santa letters - cklaus
http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/12/nsa-letters-to-santa/#ixzz2oszWOCKj

======
AmVess
Aha! I new I wasn't being so clever when I referenced Yule-235 in a letter to
my aunt last Christmas.

~~~
cklaus
Haha. Hope you were not asking for a pressure cooker, etc.

”We’re only looking for any unusual presents, like children who ask Santa for
pressure cookers, large amounts of ammonium nitrate fertilizer, hyzadrine
rocket fuel, things like that. I mean a six-year old with a hammer is bad
enough; just try to imagine that same six-year old with a truck bomb.”

